# Finally Vacation time



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Things have finally worked out so that we can take some time off. Day after tomorrow we are heading to the woods. We will be the first pack goats to camp in the Tillamook State Forest. The ranger I talked to was very nice and sent me a plot map of the trails. He pointed out a couple trouble spots that he would like the goats to graze on during our stay. 
We will be sharing the trails with mountain bikers and horseback riders. The campground seems very nice, we'll see for real when we get there. 
We were warned that there have been several cougar sightings in the area. Just to make it more interesting 

So tomorrow we pack. I will be off line until we get back. Many pictures will be taken. I don't know about videos as I can't access them on my computer once I've put them here. 

Much to do...:dance:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have a fun and safe vacation!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That sounds like so much fun! Enjoy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like a blast! Have a good time!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're back, dirty and totally relaxed. What a great campground to stay in...The ranger came and took pictures for guidelines to future goat campers. We had a good time. More later...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good vacation. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad you had a good time  Hopefully a cougar-less one?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you had a great time


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

goathiker said:


> What a great campground to stay in...The ranger came and took pictures for guidelines to future goat campers. .


Oh no! Like what? They were highlined at camp right? Did you pack your own hay in? I usually put my hay on a tarp so I don't leave any potential seeds.. I can't imagine them taking pictures, makes me nervous. There are so many restrictions as it is!~ Please share


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I am quite sure that goathiker's ranger was taking "how to" pictures!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, nothing bad. The goats were highlined inside the corral. one goat per stall so that they don't wrap each other in their leashes. We rarely take hay to a state forest, we use hay pellets and rolled grains so that there are no weed seeds ever spread. We practice leave no trace camping. 
A ranger is not a policeman. As long as you know the rules and practice common courtesy, he is not going to tell you to leave. He was very courteous about asking to come into our camp and also asked about taking a couple pictures. He had never seen pack goats and wanted to understand more about them. His questions only involved their use and he praised how easy they are on the trails and campsites. He asked about using them on a work party to carry in tools. 

My husband and I try to be good pack goat ambassadors. We know that some states restrict goats and a few places have outlawed them completely. We don't want that to happen in our state, so, we are more then willing to help the rangers understand their potential and their few drawbacks. 

I'll get DH to download the pics and such soon. I was letting him enjoy the last bit of his vacation without cussing at his camera program


----------



## aronsmith (Aug 26, 2013)

Great to hear that! Have a happy vacation. We are going on a family vacation to Florida next week! Super excited!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All right, I quit being lazy and got some pictures up loaded. There's not a lot this time. I think we just wanted to relax without stress.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

And a few more...


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

On the Saanen is that a horse rope halter just pulled way back to fit? If it is that's a cool idea! I love the pictures, so relaxing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like the dog enjoyed everything the most! Nice!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

LOL is that a white unicorn? And that place looks amazing. A bit more info on it and where its located please. Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Delilah said:


> On the Saanen is that a horse rope halter just pulled way back to fit? If it is that's a cool idea! I love the pictures, so relaxing!


 That's a rope halter made by Pacific Pack Goats. They are now out of business but, Northwest Pack Goats makes them now.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> LOL is that a white unicorn? And that place looks amazing. A bit more info on it and where its located please. Thanks


LOL he's going to be a dehorned unicorn come January. My vet feels that there is probably no large opening below the scurs and will be removing them as soon as all the flies are gone. They are wiggly flat scurs that just don't break off anymore and twist together too much to trim.

That is Reeher's Horse Camp in the Tillamook State Forest. About 40 miles west of Portland. It's got a lot of nice trails going 35-40 miles. You can also walk the old defunct railroad tracks clear to the coast. Trails are multi-use hiker, horse, and mountain bike. We saw one person hiking the whole time. 
The rules were easy. Livestock in the corrals at camp, animals under physical control in the campground. Weed free hay, no grazing in the campground. Clean up after yourself, just the normal. 
Wheel barrels were provided for clean up to the compost bins. Vault toilets. Water, lol if you like liquid iron, I'd suggest bringing your own. That stuff looked like transmission fluid.

It's first come first serve. It's not well known though and was completely empty while we were there. 14 camps have 4 corrals 2 have 8. Pretty nice place really.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya I would agree. Scurs dont usually have the hole. There will be blood but nothing a hot iron wont fix.

A little outta my way but Id kinda like to see a Northwest Pack Goat Assoc. rendy there in the future.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The jist of what he's planning is; to make him sleepy, cut the scurs, scrape the remains of horn bud off the scull, burn the heck out it, and hope they don't grow back. 

It would be nice to have a Rondy so close. There is a large covered group area as well.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> LOL he's going to be a dehorned unicorn come January. My vet feels that there is probably no large opening below the scurs and will be removing them as soon as all the flies are gone. They are wiggly flat scurs that just don't break off anymore and twist together too much to trim.
> 
> That is Reeher's Horse Camp in the Tillamook State Forest. About 40 miles west of Portland. It's got a lot of nice trails going 35-40 miles. You can also walk the old defunct railroad tracks clear to the coast. Trails are multi-use hiker, horse, and mountain bike. We saw one person hiking the whole time.
> The rules were easy. Livestock in the corrals at camp, animals under physical control in the campground. Weed free hay, no grazing in the campground. Clean up after yourself, just the normal.
> ...


We camp in giribaldi which isntfar from tillamook. (not with goats) this place looks amazing! We are just getting into pack goats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Goatgirl21 said:


> We camp in giribaldi which isntfar from tillamook. (not with goats) this place looks amazing! We are just getting into pack goats


 Do you? We do a lot of training down in Pacific City. Do you live in this area or do you just vacation down here?


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Do you? We do a lot of training down in Pacific City. Do you live in this area or do you just vacation down here?


I live in central oregon and go to the coast once a year


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like fun. Let me know if you ever want to go goat hiking while you're down.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Sounds like fun. Let me know if you ever want to go goat hiking while you're down.


That would be awsome! We usually go around the 15th of aug as its my parents anniversary and they come down from mt then we all go to the coast.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

You are very lucky to have the place like that and your animals are more luckier than u that they are with u.Very nice .............


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Four years ago I have a very nice set up but because of riots in Karachi it has taken away from me forcefully................... for get it ................have look of that sweet memories


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a very nice place. Did you live there all the time or part time?


----------

